# My bonded doves have started fighting



## Edove (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi, i have a male and female dove who have been with each other for awhile now. I was force to separate the female for about a month time because she became ill. Now when i try to put them together they fight, the female becomes the most aggressive while the male just does his territorial dance and hooting. 

Its so bad that I recently had to bring the male dove inside because of the heat is too much for him. But if she sees him she becomes aggressive. And now when he sings she becomes aggressive gets on the floor paces and laughs, and pecks at the bars like "Let me at him!" Like all she wants to do is beat the male up. 

I have notice when he is outside a wild dove, a diamond i think always comes to his cage, and he seems to accept it. I do not know what to do, i want them to go back together so and i can mate them. How can i fix this sudden aggression?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I dont know about doves. But we have a pair of young pigeons who seem bonded. But every time she gets ready to lay eggs, she viciously starts biting and wing slapping him. So I put him in an adjoining cage until she has laid both eggs and lost interest in them. Then she will take him back.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Are you sure the female is indeed a female? Has she laid eggs before? You might have 2 males, and that might explain the aggression.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I was told a way to tell the sex of pigeons - I've had mine DNA sexed but a friend who keeps many pigeons told me this:
Hold the bird in your hands with its head facing you and tilt its head downwards - a female with raise her tail while a male will keep his straight or bent slightly downward. 
Now this could be rubbish BUT I tested it on my six known sex birds and they all came out correct. Coincidence maybe?


----------



## Edove (Jul 30, 2017)

FredaH said:


> I was told a way to tell the sex of pigeons - I've had mine DNA sexed but a friend who keeps many pigeons told me this:
> Hold the bird in your hands with its head facing you and tilt its head downwards - a female with raise her tail while a male will keep his straight or bent slightly downward.
> Now this could be rubbish BUT I tested it on my six known sex birds and they all came out correct. Coincidence maybe?


Yes she has had eggs and babies with him. It is a female, and he is a male.


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

Separating them might be the issue. I had something similar happen to my doves and I had to find them new mates.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can always try to reintroduce them again in separate cages, as if they had not been together. Sometimes separating them does have a weird affect on them like that.


----------

